# How does Amazon define 3hr or 2.5hr block?



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Alright i have both 3 and 2.5 block today. The 2.5 one i had 59 packaged, 41 stops, 23 miles from wh, mountain area, finished close to 2.5 hour. The 3 hour one only had 47, 31 stops, 13 miles from wh, most are house address, finished in 1.5 hour.
I have no idea what are they doing. And one of my friend had 3.5 block, he told them that he had 2.5, they gave him the 2.5 route without confirming anything....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Most of time it's shorter than they tell you


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

They have not started .5s here in Las Vegas, but I was told less than 25 is 2 hour here and more than 25 is 3 hour. What you posted makes no sense. It is safe to say Amazon does not hire the brightest bulbs. A blue vest freaked out yelling at me today to slow down. Per my speedometer I was going 5mph which is the the posted speed limit.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I've had them yell at me to slow down too.

As for size, I've talked about this a lot on here. I've literally had one three hour block that was two zones and another that was four zones including the same two, and things like that. From what I've seen, at least here, the biggest issues is package size -- there are plenty of single zone three hour routes scattered about, but they usually have a lot of large packages in them. Ones with many zones don't. Plus one might consider a route might be small because all the zones on either side of it can't fit it -- so you might get a 27 package easy 20 stop house route (let's say route 212) because route 211 and route 213 can't fit them because the zones of those routes are so big/have big packages.
If that makes any sense.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think largely it depends on who is putting it together. Experience gets it right.

I couldn't believe it, one day I get 4hr. @ 1130am thinking 50+ stops. Guy comes over and says see those big boxes over there ? Fit as many as you can, there all going to the same place. one up front 2 in back, 1 in the trunk , offered to take 3 others that fit. Done less than 2 hrs. Nice. girl behind me got the same thing. At one point I notice the evening sticker and it says 17 of 40. I'm like dam, there's 40 of these, I'm not only one that score today. That's like a 20 mile 4.0 surge.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I think largely it depends on who is putting it together. Experience gets it right.
> 
> I couldn't believe it, one day I get 4hr. @ 1130am thinking 50+ stops. Guy comes over and says see those big boxes over there ? Fit as many as you can, there all going to the same place. one up front 2 in back, 1 in the trunk , offered to take 3 others that fit. Done less than 2 hrs. Nice. girl behind me got the same thing. At one point I notice the evening sticker and it says 17 of 40. I'm like dam, there's 40 of these, I'm not only one that score today. That's like a 20 mile 4.0 surge.


Yep those evening ones with the counts are same day orders they used to be all 4 hr blocks


----------

